# How many rods?



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Just curious - how many fly rods do you have? I've found myself having what I think might be a few too many, and I may consider downsizing a bit due to the dilema of deciding what to take when and where...
[/COLOR] 
Also, do you think it would make sense to have 2 VERY similar rods, like an 8' 5wt and a 9' 5wt, same mfg, same line, both 2 piece? I have a St. Croix Triumph situation like this, and both cast about the same. If you think this is senseless, do you think a fair price for this rod (9ft, used 3 times) with a new GLoomis Venture 5 spooled up with prestige 5wt and backing for $125 is a fair asking price? If so, I'll post up in classifieds section.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I too have more then I need, for not going yet..... but want too...and I don't mean just this year(ever)


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

keep the reel/line, sell the rod, replace with a 4 piece travel rod, then youll be covered for vacation trips out west!~

Salmonid


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

too many. but never enough. about a dozen right now.

Im thinking of picking up 2 more, a z-axis and a kettle creek glass rod. the z axis will be discounted as theyre replacing it with the 'One'. and I just wanna see what the kettle creek is like.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

sbreech said:


> Just curious - how many fly rods do you have? I've found myself having what I think might be a few too many, and I may consider downsizing a bit due to the dilema of deciding what to take when and where...
> [/COLOR]
> Also, do you think it would make sense to have 2 VERY similar rods, like an 8' 5wt and a 9' 5wt, same mfg, same line, both 2 piece? I have a St. Croix Triumph situation like this, and both cast about the same. If you think this is senseless, do you think a fair price for this rod (9ft, used 3 times) with a new GLoomis Venture 5 spooled up with prestige 5wt and backing for $125 is a fair asking price? If so, I'll post up in classifieds section.




i would like to buy the reel if yunz interested in selling it. need another 5wt reel, esp one that looks a little more classic for my cane rod.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I buy a lot & treat each as an investment. I don't buy anything I can't sell for a reasonable fraction of what I pay. 

That being said, just pulled the trigger on the Scott G series 8 weight so now it's just the 5 weight & I'm done with the collection. 

Hopefully. 

I've already pondered what a G series collection sold as a set on Ebay will fetch... It's like a coin collection.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

There's a minty Scott G series 5 weight 4 piece on Ebay right now for buy it now $350.... that's just too much for me...even though it would round out the collection. 



Sigh.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> I've already pondered what a G series collection sold as a set on Ebay will fetch... It's like a coin collection.


Interesting. So if you sold your collection, what would be your next rod set. Something tells me you would not have a hankering to just sit around...


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Any time I even begin to think about having too much fishing tackle. I schedule a trip to visit my wife's clothes closet. I then look at base of closet and begin to count her shoes.

After coming up with grand total I ask wife " Don't you think you have too many shoes ? After all you only have two feet. " I either get a blank stare or this back " A woman cannot have TOO many shoes. "

So I adjust this retort to " A man cannot have TOO much fishing tackle. " case closed.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Two flyrods.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm at 4 right now. 3wt, 5wt, 7wt, and a 9wt.


----------



## buckeyeflyguy (Jan 22, 2009)

I am with papaperch on this one. I have ten fly rods, but my wife has scores of pairs of shoes!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> Interesting. So if you sold your collection, what would be your next rod set.


Well, I'd still have my other rods.  

The next collection would definitely be the Winston IM6's... or throw the money in the stock market.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a few friends that have all kinds of rods from Powell, Winston, and others. I have some friends that have all rod weights 3 times over. The funny thing is they just normally only fishing 1 to 3 rods a year! People can purchase all the rods they want for me its like this:

5wt Switch Rod TFO 11'
6wt Switch Custom 10'8"
8wt Swtich TFO 11'
9wt Redington CPX Full Spey 13'9"
9wt Scott Rod 15'
10wt Zero G Orvis 9'

These will be the only weights I will ever own. I have no need or desire to throw dry flys "I have thrown dries and do not enjoy it". With that said I dont fish as much as I used to and dont see a need to have all line weights! My God Fall hurry up and get here I hate summer!


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

I have somewhere North of 30 flyrods. Thats what happens when you continue to build them and don't sell or give enough of them away!

But I can stop anytime I want....

Brad


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Scott 8'8" 3 weight
Scott 6'10" 4 weight
Scott 9' 6 weight
Scott 9' 7 weight
Scott 9' 8 weight
Scott 8'8" 9 weight
Scott 9' 10 weight

Thomas & Thomas 9'6" 9 weight 

Beaulah 8' 4 weight

Winston LTX 8'6" 5 weight

White River 9' 6 weight

Flextec 10' 7 weight

2 bamboo rods in heavy weights 






I'd say ideally in the end I will keep the 4 weight, a 6 weight & my T&T 9 weight.


That would cover everything from tiny panfish to tarpon comfortably.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I have two 5 wt rods but plan on building my own 3 wt and an 8 wt switch/spey rod. Then if something better comes along then sell instead of accumulate. Would like to build my own 3 wt using bamboo since a lot of my fishing is creek fishing and a fast rod is not really necessary. Seen some interesting bamboo blanks that are rather inexpensive over at the Roost compared to ones already built. Now that I think about it, not sure if I really need the 5 wt.

Also if anyone wants to put in their vote for 1 rod, 1 reel and 3 flies then don't forget the following link:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=176650

The tally shows some an interesting peek into the preference of the fly fishing members in this forum.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm quite new to fly fishing so my collection is just beginning. 
Currently, I've got a St. Croix Imperial 8 weight and a custom 5 weight. 
My original plan was to buy rods in weights 8 and 6 to get started then maybe add a 4 and 2 weight if needed but I was given the 5 weight as a gift and I like it lot so I'm not sure what my next rod might be. I think I will go ahead a pick up a 6 weight with a fairly fast action (probably an Imperial but maybe something else) to use for chucking clousers and complement my 5 weight which has a _slow_ action.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

LearningtoFly said:


> I think I will go ahead a pick up a 6 weight with a fairly fast action (probably an Imperial but maybe something else) to use for chucking clousers and complement my 5 weight which has a _slow_ action.


Not sure if you would really be adding much with a 6 weight since you already have the 5 weight. Plus the 8 weight in case you need to bring in the big guns ie decent wind. You pretty much have what I am shooting for, but I would add a 3 weight and that would finish out my "collection". 

Pretty much what Fallen has previously stated...


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

ARReflections said:


> Not sure if you would really be adding much with a 6 weight since you already have the 5 weight. Plus the 8 weight in case you need to bring in the big guns ie decent wind. You pretty much have what I am shooting for, but I would add a 3 weight and that would finish out my "collection".
> 
> Pretty much what Fallen has previously stated...


Do you think it would be worth it, for a newbie like me, to try a 6 weight with a very different action than my 5 weight? My 5 weight seems pretty slow in action; which certainly makes it fun for me to cast (I can really feel it load which makes it easier to get my timing right) but it seems a bit noodlish when throwing weighted flies. I thought I would pick up a 6 weight with a fast action so that I could compare the two rods/actions and find out what works best for me and the type of fishing I seem to do most (basically throwing "jigs" on a fly rod ) without having two completely redundant rods. My 8 weight, while fine for steelhead, just seems like too much rod for smallie fishing while my 5 weight just doesn't seem to have quite enough gusto.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

LearningtoFly said:


> Do you think it would be worth it, for a newbie like me, to try a 6 weight with a very different action than my 5 weight? My 5 weight seems pretty slow in action;.


what kind is it? its probably more a medium action. but in this day of super fast rods, a lot of people mistake the two as true slow actions arent common and most people have never cast one. having said that, get the 6. it will be an entirely different beast. a 5wt doest have the power to happily cast big bass bugs. a fast 6 will be better at this, still not perfect, but fighting bass is a lot more fun on a 6 than 7.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

Patricio said:


> what kind is it? its probably more a medium action. but in this day of super fast rods, a lot of people mistake the two as true slow actions arent common and most people have never cast one.QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah I'm sure I mispoke by calling slow, it the big world of fly rods it probably is more of a moderate action. All I have to compare the rod to is my 8 weight. It feels much slower than that rod. Unfortunately, I don't know for sure the make or model of the blank. The rod was custom made and was a gift. There are no markings on the blank that I have found so I'm not positive what I've got all I know is that it is green with an interesting weaved scrim . I'd kind of rather not know for sure the make and model of the blank so that I don't know how much $ was spent on the gift


----------

